# B-17G "Piccadilly Lilly II" WalkthroughTour - Planes of Fame Air Museum



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 18, 2017)

Just finished putting this together! Enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Mar 18, 2017)

Good stuff. Nice to see it being restored.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 18, 2017)

Is she being restored to flight, or static display?


----------



## MilitaryAttractions (Mar 18, 2017)

Robert Porter said:


> Is she being restored to flight, or static display?


From what the volunteers told me they are trying to get it restored to airworthy status. Provided they can get the money


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 19, 2017)

Money is always the issue! Here is hoping they can do it!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 19, 2017)

Good one!


----------

